# Google Chrome



## obi wan (3 Septembre 2008)

Z'avez testé Chrome les gens ? 

Je suis sans mot.
Hallucinant.

Testez si vous avez un windows à portée (version mac bientôt j'espère !)
Oups une heure de retard sur les news macG j'avais pas vu  

En tout cas ça va vite, très vite, le moteur javascript est hallucinant, le rendu html aussi (basé sur webkit).


----------



## Onra (3 Septembre 2008)

Testé ce matin.

Installation sans souci malgré le fait que je suis derrière un proxy avec authentification. En effet, l'installeur va télécharger sur le net l'application pour l'installer.

Première impression le look : c'est assez sympa et comme toute nouveauté assez agréable à l'oeil. Le navigateur est assez épuré et certaines petites fonctionnalités ont l'air intéressantes. Je pense par exemple à la page d'accueil qui affiche des vignettes des sites les plus visités.

Ensuite j'ai parcouru quelques sites internet pour tester un peu le navigateur et on remarque rapidement quelques problèmes de chargement des images et certains sites qui passent mal, comme Voilà traduction par exemple.

Bref, un peu de fraicheur, un navigateur bien pensé si j'en crois mes quelques lectures sur le sujet à propos de sa conception et de ses "bacs à sable" ou de son moteur javascript. Il semble prometteur et ça va amener un peu de concurrence dans le monde des navigateurs.


----------



## bananafighter (3 Septembre 2008)

Onra a dit:


> Première impression le look : c'est assez sympa et comme toute nouveauté assez agréable à l'oeil. Le navigateur est assez épuré et certaines petites fonctionnalités ont l'air intéressantes. Je pense par exemple à la page d'accueil qui affiche des vignettes des sites les plus visités.



Je suis en train de tester actuellement.
Même impression. Reste à voir le résultat sur la future version Mac.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Septembre 2008)

obi wan a dit:


> Z'avez testé Chrome les gens ?


Je suis arrivé tôt au bureau ce matin pour ça :rateau:



obi wan a dit:


> Je suis sans mot.
> Hallucinant.


C'est effectivement un très bon produit, extrêmement rapide et stable pour une beta. Le choix de webkit me semble lui aussi très pertinent et permet de reconsidérer une utilisation "prochaine" de propriétés CSS sympas telles que les transitions animées. Au niveau ergonomique, c'est simple, efficace et bien pensé. Il y a ce qu'il faut, pas plus.

Par contre, de là à dire que c'est _hallucinant_, je trouve que c'est un peu exagéré. Ça reste selon moi "seulement" un bon navigateur, au même titre qu'Opera, Firefox ou Safari.


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2008)

Il y a un poste deja ouvert ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y a un poste deja ouvert ici



Oui mais ici ça parle technique


----------



## nroK (3 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas si il peut prendre une grosse part de marché face à Internet explorer, ca ne peut etre que bénéfique pour le développement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Ça a l'air sympa, malheureusement il ne veut pas mémoriser le mot de passe du proxy de la boîte, je ne peux voir que les sites internes. Avec Safari ça marche, j'ai juste coché la case _mémoriser le mot de passe_ (absente sur Chrome).


----------



## obi wan (3 Septembre 2008)

Benjamin D.C. a dit:


> Par contre, de là à dire que c'est _hallucinant_, je trouve que c'est un peu exagéré. Ça reste selon moi "seulement" un bon navigateur, au même titre qu'Opera, Firefox ou Safari.



Désolé, mais ça va vite, _très_ vite.
Déjà le moteur html va vite, mais sur une page surchargée de javascript comme gmail ou yahoo là l'écart devient énorme avec mes autres navigateurs.
Si le mot hallucinant te convient pas ma foi j'y peux rien  mais le fait est que c'est bien codé, super-bien codé même.

Mais c'est vrai que j'ai ptetre pas l'expérience nécessaire pour me rendre compte vu que les navigateurs je les utilise quasiment jamais c'est le genre de logiciel qui me sert à rien


----------



## Onra (3 Septembre 2008)

Si je prends une page comme les pages jaunes c'est vrai que ça va vite et que cela s'affiche bien. Si je prends la page de voilà traduction la pages ne s'affiche pas, il faut relancer pour obtenir une page comportant de nombreuses erreurs et inutilisable.

C'est une beta qui semble prometteuse mais cela reste une beta. De la même manière certaines beta de Safari était hyper rapide mais avec des rendus parfois erronés. On se trouve un peu dans le même cas avec Chrome, donc patience...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Encore une fois, il faut voir qui du navigateur ou du site est fautif  (je sais je me répète).


----------



## nlex (3 Septembre 2008)

Visiblement leur implantation de Webkit est spéciale : certains fonctions CSS dispo dans Safari sont absentes de Chromachin (sont nuls ces noms, android, chrome&#8230; trop geek !) :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurafire/2822606444/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est une beta aussi (0.2), attendons...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Septembre 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Visiblement leur implantation de Webkit est spéciale : certains fonctions CSS dispo dans Safari sont absentes de Chromachin (sont nuls ces noms, android, chrome trop geek !) :
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurafire/2822606444/


Personnellement, c'est @font-face que je regrette amèrement Mettons ça sur le compte de la beta


----------



## Shekral (3 Septembre 2008)

Edit : je place mon message dans l'autre fil de discussion plus actif. Il faudrait fermer celui-ci qui fait doublon.


----------



## obi wan (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas dans "réagissez" qu'on va parler développement web que je sache 
Personnellement vu que je risque pas d'aller trainer dans les forums ''réagissez'', je préfère de loin en parler ici ^^


----------



## nroK (3 Septembre 2008)

Il est prevu pour quel version de css ? 3 ? 2.1 ?


----------



## grumff (3 Septembre 2008)

Ça me parait bon pour nous si google contribue au webkit, ils ont quelques développeurs qui valent bien ceux de Cupertino...  Et puis c'est un bon moyen de répandre les moteurs html qui respectent les standards... Tout bénef pour le dev web.


----------



## nlex (4 Septembre 2008)

enfin demain l'ennemie ça sera plus Microsoft mais Google : ils sont partout, ils contrôlent tout !
Tout le monde s'en fout parcequ'il passe pour des gentils&#8230; mais ça va pas durer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

nlex a dit:


> enfin demain l'ennemie ça sera plus Microsoft mais Google : ils sont partout, ils contrôlent tout !
> Tout le monde s'en fout parcequ'il passe pour des gentils mais ça va pas durer.



Mouahaha! C'est vrai qu'on t'oblige à utiliser Google!  Chaque applications google a un équivalent chez un concurrent et utilisent en général des technologies basées sur des standards libres et ouverts. Si tu as peur d'être espionné, change de crémerie...

Et puis comme le code de Chrome est lui aussi libre et ouvert, si tu as peur des spywares, tu n'as qu'à vérifier par toi même. D'ailleurs s'il devait y avoir ce genre de choses crois-moi qu'on va en entendre parler dans les prochains jours...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Septembre 2008)

nroK a dit:


> Il est prevu pour quel version de css ? 3 ? 2.1 ?


Avant tout, on ne parle pas de versions de CSS mais bien de _niveaux_. Ensuite, la spécification CSS3 étant encore loin d'être bouclée, nul ne peut prétendre à son support intégral.
Toutefois, cela n'empêche (heureusement) pas les éditeurs d'intégrer certains modules.
Chrome offre donc un support presqu'intégral de CSS2.1 ainsi que l'implémentation de certaines propriétés CSS3 intéressantes, dont une de mes favorites: le multi-column layout :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Benjamin D.C. a dit:


> Avant tout, on ne parle pas de versions de CSS mais bien de _niveaux_. Ensuite, la spécification CSS3 étant encore loin d'être bouclée, nul ne peut prétendre à son support intégral.
> Toutefois, cela n'empêche (heureusement) pas les éditeurs d'intégrer certains modules.
> Chrome offre donc un support presqu'intégral de CSS2.1 ainsi que l'implémentation de certaines propriétés CSS3 intéressantes, dont une de mes favorites: le multi-column layout :love:



Tiens, tu connais sûrement, mais je viens de tomber sur un site d'information pour les css3 et leur implémentation : css3.info. C'est bien foutu.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tiens, tu connais sûrement, mais je viens de tomber sur un site d'information pour les css3 et leur implémentation : css3.info. C'est bien foutu.


Oui je connais bien, et effectivement c'est assez bien foutu. Parfois un peu "bricolage", mais sympa


----------



## nroK (4 Septembre 2008)

Benjamin D.C. a dit:


> *Avant tout, on ne parle pas de versions de CSS mais bien de niveaux.* Ensuite, la spécification CSS3 étant encore loin d'être bouclée, nul ne peut prétendre à son support intégral.
> Toutefois, cela n'empêche (heureusement) pas les éditeurs d'intégrer certains modules.
> Chrome offre donc un support presqu'intégral de CSS2.1 ainsi que l'implémentation de certaines propriétés CSS3 intéressantes, dont une de mes favorites: le multi-column layout :love:



En meme temps on s'en fout, on sait tout les deux ce que c'est...
Je voulais juste connaitre le "niveau"


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Septembre 2008)

J'étais pas passé sur MacG (forum) depuis la sortie de Chrome.

J'ai essayé ça hier et comment dire... Vivement les versions Mac et GNU/Linux !!
C'est hallucinant impressionnant !

C'est clairement le meilleur browser qui existe. Il y a encore un peu de bug avec le flash, mais on peut tolérer ça pour une béta si peu avancé (0.2.x).

Firefox 3 et WebKit sont largement dépassés selon moi, et c'était les browsers les plus avancés jusque là.

Par contre WebKit passe l'Acid3 à 100/100 (nightly) alors que Chrome s'arrête à 79/100 si je me souviens bien.


En tout cas dès que les versions Mac et GNU/Linux sont là, je switch ! :love:


PS: @Benjamin D.C. : 'me souviens pas t'avoir déjà croisé, tu sévis dans quel forum en tant que vert ?


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Septembre 2008)

Ça y est Google a updaté les ToS de Chrome 
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-chromes-terms-of.html

Ils ont rendu les choses très claire sur le point qui portait à confusion:





			
				New Chrome ToS a dit:
			
		

> *11. Content license from you*
> 11.1 You retain copyright and any other rights you already hold in Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services.



Et au passage parce que c'était juste en dessous dans mon Google Reader : http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/09/04/funny-pictures-the-fire-cat-saiz-u-wont-get-hurt-he-saiz/  (oui c'est hors sujet )


----------



## Ana Lara (4 Septembre 2008)

Son nouveau navigateur Web, Chrome, Google vient d'annoncer la version 3.0 de son logiciel photo Picasa, ce mercredi 3 septembre. Disponible gratuitement en version bêta, ce logiciel de retouche photo et de publication sur le Web adopte la reconnaissance faciale. En associant un nom à la photo du visage d'une personne, Picasa va rechercher dans vos albums toutes les photos avec un visa...


----------



## grumff (4 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Firefox 3 et WebKit sont largement dépassés selon moi, et c'était les browsers les plus avancés jusque là.
> 
> Par contre WebKit passe l'Acid3 à 100/100 (nightly) alors que Chrome s'arrête à 79/100 si je me souviens bien.


Faut relire, Chrome utilise le webkit  Et la version 3.1.2 de safari ne fait que 75 à l'acidtest...


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Faut relire, Chrome utilise le webkit  Et la version 3.1.2 de safari ne fait que 75 à l'acidtest...


Justement c'est pour ça que je souligne le truc ! Si Chrome n'utilisait pas WebKit je trouverais pas ça étrange !

La dernière version de _Safari_ n'a que 75 mais les nightly build de WebKit sont à 100/100 depuis quelques semaines.

Et donc ça veux dire que Chrome n'utilise pas la dernière version de WebKit disponible, alors qu'il pourrait se le permettre vu que c'est une beta  (d'où ma remarque).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> PS: @Benjamin D.C. : 'me souviens pas t'avoir déjà croisé, tu sévis dans quel forum en tant que vert ?



C'est _dcz, il a changé de pseudo et modère _développement web_


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est _dcz, il a changé de pseudo et modère&#8230; _développement web_


bande de gniouf pourquoi on prévient personne quand quelqu'un change de pseudo 


Moi quand je suis passé de truk2oof (oui, je sais...) à p4bl0 j'avais un petit mot dans ma signature pendant un mois environ pour préviendre .


Bon ben  Benjamin Disctrict Center of Columbia* (à ne pas confondre avec l'état de Benjamin qui n'a rien à voir avec la capitale des États-Unis d'ailleurs)
Et Byebye dcz_ 


*Merci WebO


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> bande de gniouf pourquoi on prévient personne quand quelqu'un change de pseudo



Faut venir plus souvent 


Tiens j'ai fait une faute dans son ancien pseudo


----------



## hayssam (5 Septembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Je viens de m'inscrire et c'est pour vous faire part d'une initiative: je viens de découvrir Chrome et je suis resté bouche bée. Moins pour le rendu que pour ce qui est promis. Et c'est vrai qu'en cherchant des infos sur les plus, les moins, les bien, les moins bien, j'ai pas vraiment trouvé de site en français qui pouvait vraiment comparer les solutions disponibles et ce qui est à venir... En prenant en compte Chrome évidemment.

Alors j'ai vu que vous étiez une communauté dynamique et, dans l'espoir de susciter un intérêt de votre part, je me permets donc de vous écrire pour vous faire part de ce site sur Blogspot que je viens de créer: http://navigateur-chrome.blogspot.com/

Et pour lequel tout reste encore à faire...

Donc si certains d'entre vous seraient intéressés à contribuer, vous êtes les méga-bienvenus! 

A plus j'espère!


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2008)

perso je septique, les tab oui bof, tout le monde le fait,
pas d'option zom comme sur Fx3 qui est a mon sens revolutionnaire pour l'accesssibilite et la sante graphique de vos site...

le moteur javascript:
bof quelque centiemes entre Fx et Chrome, ou le render HTML, ce son des points toujours ameliores par les navigateurs rien de revolutionaire, de plus svn de leur javascript engine est un bordel innomable ca fait peur

l'appli:
une armee de dev pour un navigateur webkit based... resultat bof, pas de contribe officielle de google sur le svn de webKit encore plus bof pour une societe qui se targue de supporter l'open-source je dirais la meme chose a propos de leux linux et leur abscence sur le kernel

le look and feel:
c'est moche

c'est beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose, c'est marketing, technologiquement parlant c'est un bide

Apple fait beaucoup moins de bruit avec le webkit... mais putain c'est du travail... pas un etalage de cochon avec un presentateur tv polisse qui te fait croire que c'est beau...


----------



## Ana Lara (7 Septembre 2008)

Alors il vaut mieux de le télécharger  ,ou bof bof, ça ne vaut pas le coup???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Alors il vaut mieux de le télécharger  ,ou bof bof, ça ne vaut pas le coup???


Bah "le coup" en l'occurrence, c'est 2 minutes de téléchargement et 0 &#8364; dépensé, donc oui, ça vaut largement le coup


----------



## obi wan (8 Septembre 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> le moteur javascript:
> bof quelque centiemes entre Fx et Chrome


Tu exagères un peu quand même, c'est + que ''quelques centièmes'' 

En tout cas tu l'aimes pas ce navigateur ^^
Pour ma part ça fait quelques jours maintenant et il me plait toujours autant  mis à part qu'il est uniquement pour windows


----------



## grumff (8 Septembre 2008)

Bah, moi j'y vois du bon parce que ça va répandre le webkit et le faire avancer. Mais bon, de là à l'utiliser, boffe, les produits google j'utilise quand ils ont vraiment quelque chose de mieux que la concurrence. Du coup le seul que j'utilise c'est le moteur de recherche, parce qu'il est moins mauvais que les autres...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2008)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131674/capuccino-marie-cocoa-avec-le-web/

Qui c'est qui a accès à Chrome et qui peut tester si l'appli 280Slides est plus fluide dans ce browser qu'avec Firefox 3 ou pas ?


Et au passage les dev Mac, Objective-J devrait beaucoup vous intéresser ! http://cappuccino.org/learn/tutorials/objective-j-tutorial.php


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2008)

Teste sur mon PC, oui, ca va vite.

Mais dieu qu'est-ce que c'est hideux, j'ai les yeux qui saignent apres 5 secondes d'utilisation. Si la version OS X ressemble a ca, ce qui ne m'ettonnerai pas, ('faut pas leur en esperer trop, c'est de l'open source, hein la pupart du temps c'est moche  )


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Teste sur mon PC, oui, ca va vite.
> 
> Mais dieu qu'est-ce que c'est hideux, j'ai les yeux qui saignent apres 5 secondes d'utilisation. Si la version OS X ressemble a ca, ce qui ne m'ettonnerai pas, ('faut pas leur en esperer trop, c'est de l'open source, hein la pupart du temps c'est moche  )


"hideux" ?!

Je trouve Chrome bien plus joli que le thème XP de base... Mais de loin, très loin. Et Je parle même pas de Vista .


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> "hideux" ?!
> 
> Je trouve Chrome bien plus joli que le thème XP de base... Mais de loin, très loin. Et Je parle même pas de Vista .




Compare a XP = Win


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Compare a XP = Win


Safari aussi est super moche (sur Tiger en tout cas, il est encore en métal brossé), le finder aussi (sur Tiger plus sur Léo)...

Franchement je comprends pas les gens qui trouvent les applis Google pas belles (critiques du design de GMail, GReader et cie par exemple) : les couleurs sont sympas, c'est sobre et efficace. On demande quoi de plus ? Du rose, du jaunes, des stripes, des gradients et des arrondis partout ? Non merci...


'fin bref, moi la beauté du browser je m'en tape à la limite si c'est rapide et que ça fais tourner mes sites comme je veux, ça me va


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Septembre 2008)

Ben moi aussi je trouve ça carrément hugly. ça ne vaut pas Safari !


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Franchement je comprends pas les gens qui trouvent les applis Google pas belles (critiques du design de GMail, GReader et cie par exemple) : les couleurs sont sympas, c'est sobre et efficace. On demande quoi de plus ? Du rose, du jaunes, des stripes, des gradients et des arrondis partout ? Non merci...



Ok, elles sont sobres, oui. mais le manque d'aeration et d'un joli design sans etre extravagant, rend leur applis look bordelique-y'en-a-partout.





p4bl0 a dit:


> 'fin bref, moi la beauté du browser je m'en tape à la limite si c'est rapide et que ça fais tourner mes sites comme je veux, ça me va




Linux geek talking ca 






			
				pierre-auvergne a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi je trouve ça carrément hugly. ça ne vaut pas Safari !




heu heu c'est qwa googeul krome?


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2008)

C'pas pour défendre Google mais les arguments de Mozilla genre "nous on fait du logiciel libre, Google il font de l'Open Source" ben mon cul ouais !
Quand Chrome est sortit, Nitot et les autres n'en finnissait plus avec les "Google est une entreprise qui recherche le profit, nous on est là pour un meilleur web, un web ouvert ..." pfffff

Le comportement de Mozilla à propos de Firefox commence à sérieusement me gonfler.

http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/09/14/195203&from=rss



> Les utilisateurs de la prochaine version d'Ubuntu, Intrepid Ibex, se verront présenter un CLUF lors du premier lancement de Firefox. Mark Shuttleworth explique "Mozilla Corp nous demande d'ajouter ça afin de pouvoir continuer à appeler le navigateur Firefox par son nom... Je ne pense pas qu'un CLUF soit la meilleur solution. C'est dommage que Mozilla se sente obliger de faire cela" et précise qu'il y a un package "abrowser" disponible qui est un firefox _debrandé_. Une grosse partie des réactions sont sont en faveur du retrait de Firefox d'Ubuntu puisque que ceci en fait clairement un logiciel non libre, donc non adapté au repos main* d'Ubuntu, et de juste fournir IceWeasel** ou Epiphany***, le navigateur de Gnome.



Traduction faite au fur et à mesure à l'instant, je garantie pas que ce soit pile poil exacte.

*comme Debian dont elle dérive, Ubuntu dispose d'un repos non-free il me semble, Firefox devrait être là bas.

** IceWeasel est le rebranding de firefox par Debian, sont enlever les parties du code non libre et évidemment le nom et le logo qui sont sous copyright....... à noté que GNU fournit aussi un Firefox rebrandé, IceCat qui évolue en parrallèle de IceWeasel et Firefox (les trois sont des clones en fait) mais qui en plus de IceWeasel fait pointé le gestionnaire d'extension vers un site avec seulement des extensions libres comme Gnash etc...

*** Epiphany est disponible avec Gecko ou WebKit (ils sont en transition me semble-t-il pour le moment, à terme il n'y aura plus que la version WebKit, mais c'est à vérifier).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Mozilla, Firefox et son logo sont déposés*, c'est juste une boîte de dialogue qui s'ouvre une fois (si j'ai bien compris) au premier lancement du programme pour le rappeler. Cest tout. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que Debian a fait un fork de firefox qu'ils ont appelé autrement parce que ça ne collait pas avec la licence de leur distribution.

Rien de grave donc&#8230; 



*ils avaient pas vraiment le choix sur ce coup là&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Benjamin D.C. a dit:


> Avant tout, on ne parle pas de versions de CSS mais bien de _niveaux_. Ensuite, la spécification CSS3 étant encore loin d'être bouclée, nul ne peut prétendre à son support intégral.
> Toutefois, cela n'empêche (heureusement) pas les éditeurs d'intégrer certains modules.
> Chrome offre donc un support presqu'intégral de CSS2.1 ainsi que l'implémentation de certaines propriétés CSS3 intéressantes, dont une de mes favorites: le multi-column layout :love:



Tiens ça devrait t'intéresser, si mozilla s'y met aussi ça va peut-être passer au w3c. :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mozilla, Firefox et son logo sont déposés*, c'est juste une boîte de dialogue qui s'ouvre une fois (si j'ai bien compris) au premier lancement du programme pour le rappeler. Cest tout. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que Debian a fait un fork de firefox qu'ils ont appelé autrement parce que ça ne collait pas avec la licence de leur distribution.
> 
> Rien de grave donc&#8230;
> 
> ...


Je sais bien tout ça c'est justement ce que je leur reproche !!

Pas d'avoir déposé leur marque et leur logo, mais de forcé les autres à afficher une EULA ou à empêcher les modif, s'ils veulent utiliser leur nom et leur logo !
Qu'on ne me dise pas que ça n'est pas contre productif pour le monde du libre, c'est même carrément risible... Firefox est censé être l'EMBLÊME du logiciel libre, c'est le logiciel libre le plus utilisé directement par les particuliers, et l'exemple donné est très, très mauvais.

Linux aussi est une marque déposé par exemple, et rien de toutes ces conneries d'EULA ou d'utilisation du nom (et du logo ? je sais pas si un logo est déposé pour Linux, mais qu'importe) n'est obligatoire avec Linux...
Si Mozilla fait ça, c'est uniquement parce qu'ILS l'ont décidé, personne d'autre.


Déjà qu'ils fassent ça fait que Firefox n'est PAS un logiciel libre, une (grosse) partie de ses sources (en fait tout sauf quelques petit bout) le sont, mais 'Firefox' en lui même non, pas vraiment.
Ok, ça ne me dérange pas beaucoup puisqu'il y a des alternatives (merci Debian, merci GNU...) mais ce qui me dérange, c'est que Mozilla se défende de Chrome en critiquant Google sur un terrain où eux même font la _même_ chose.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Ils veulent juste préserver leur image en empêchant des petits malins de reprendre le logo, la marque, emballé dans les logiciels qui ressemble mais qui sont complètement buggés et pas du tout sécurisés. Cette situation existe depuis longtemps d'ailleurs (le billet de Tristan date de 2006), par exemple il existe des versions de Firefox optimisées g4 & g5 qui n'ont ni le logo ni le nom Firefox mais ce sont des Firefox quand même.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2008)

Ouais, mais ça n'empêche pas que c'est pas très libre comme vision...

Et que je sache Ubuntu c'pas des "petits malins", à priori ils devraient pouvoir utiliser Firefox et son logo, d'ailleurs ils peuvent. Mais qu'apporte comme sécurité en plus l'affichage de cette EULA ?

Firefox est lent, et lourd. Une version optimisé G4 ou G5 c'est très bien! Pourquoi leur interdire d'utiliser le logo et le nom Firefox ? Si c'était un logiciel libre il n'y aurai pas de soucis...


Définition du logiciel libre :


> Liberté 0 : La liberté d'exécuter le programme  pour tous les usages ;
> Liberté 1 : La liberté d'étudier le fonctionnement du programme  ce qui suppose l'accès au code source ;
> Liberté 2 : La liberté de redistribuer des copies  ce qui comprend la liberté de vendre des copies ;
> Liberté 3 : La liberté d'améliorer le programme et de publier ses améliorations  ce qui suppose, là encore, l'accès au code source.



J'en vois bien 2 sur 4 qui ne sont _pas vraiment_ respecté par Firefox, puisqu'il faut changer le nom et le logo pour pouvoir le faire.

Encore une fois ce n'est pas vraiment gênant, mais ça ne sert pas le monde du libre (au contraire), c'est un peu ridicule (ils peuvent très bien protéger leur marque tout en autorisant ce qu'ils interdisent actuellement, cf l'exemple de Linux donné plus haut, Apache c'est pareil, MySQL aussi je pense), et ça ne leur permet pas de faire les seules critiques qu'ils ont trouvés contre Chrome (libre vs open source).


Bon mais on va pas se battre pour ça .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Bon mais on va pas se battre pour ça .



Dans les règles que tu as cité je ne vois pas où se trouve le problème mais tu as raison on ne va pas se battre pour ça (je ne suis d'ailleurs pas fâché du tout), tout ça va régler dans les hautes sphères par un accord quelconque...


----------



## grumff (15 Septembre 2008)

Bah, libre ou pas, de toutes façons, c'est pas ça qui fait la qualité d'un produit, et finalement, le reste et les batailles idéologiques à la con, j'en ai un peu rien à cirer. On a beau idolatrer Linux parce qu'il est libre et tout ce qu'on veut, ça n'empêche pas qu'on le verra jamais sur ma machine.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dans les règles que tu as cité je ne vois pas où se trouve le problème mais tu as raison on ne va pas se battre pour ça (je ne suis d'ailleurs pas fâché du tout), tout ça va régler dans les hautes sphères par un accord quelconque...


Tu penses que Mozilla me laisserai vendre des copies de Firefox ?  Si oui il sont un peu en contradiction avec eux même, mais bon...
Évidemment le problème pourrait-être contourné si je vends des copies de abrowser ou IceWeasel mais... <voir mes posts plus haut> 



@grumff: mouais.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Framablog :Mozilla travaille à corriger le bug Firefox dans Ubuntu

(fin de la parenthèse firefox)


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2008)

Alors on retourne à Chrome 

Tout le monde à bien vu CrossOver Chromium pour ceux qui ont un MacIntel ?

D'après la fac et les quelques truc que j'ai pu lire dessus, Chromium est seulement la _base_ libre de Chrome, donc il y a effectivement des bout de Chrome auxquels on pourrait ne pas avoir accès et Google a peut-être mis les bouts de code qui font les actions qu'on reproche à Chrome (envoie d'info, machin sur l'updater etc...) seulement dans Chrome et pas de le projet open source...

Ou peut-être pas, mais peut-être quand même...


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2009)

Bah il me plaît bien ce CHROME, rapide effectivement et surtout, point essentiel me concernant, bien moins gourmand en ram que safari, 55 mo réel en ce moment contrairement à 300 minimum pour safari ! :mouais:

Le truc qui me gave pour le moment, ne pas pouvoir afficher un onglet au 1er plan, je trouve rien dans les préférences, surtout que je trouve ce réglage par défaut assez absurde...

AH si et l'impossibilité pour l'instant de gérer les signets apparemment.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, chouette browser. S'il avait le look de Safari, je crois que ça en ferait mon navigateur par défaut.


----------



## grumff (8 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai toujours un peu de mal avec les onglets en haut, après c'est le même moteur que Safari, donc les différences sont pas transcendantes.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Décembre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Moi j'ai toujours un peu de mal avec les onglets en haut, après c'est le même moteur que Safari, donc les différences sont pas transcendantes.


Un browser n'est pas qu'un moteur. 
Il y a pas mal de petites choses dans Chrome au niveau UX très appréciables, genre la barre d'adresses dans sa globalité.


----------



## grumff (8 Décembre 2009)

Pour tout le reste j'aime bien safari.  D'ailleurs tous les navigateurs actuels s'en sont fortement inspirés. Le seul défaut de Safari c'est qu'il est très très restreint niveau réglages. Il manque le panneau avancé quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Onra a dit:


> Testé ce matin.
> 
> Installation sans souci malgré le fait que je suis derrière un proxy avec authentification. En effet, l'installeur va télécharger sur le net l'application pour l'installer.
> 
> ...


j'ai installé google chrome, mais rien a faire pour installé la barre d'outils qui permet de traduire une page web,qu'el telechargement je pourai faire pour avoir cet fonction? traduction mercie de me renseigné.


----------



## grumff (24 Janvier 2010)

Moi aussi il me faudrait un traducteur parfois.  Pas forcément pour les sites étrangers.


----------



## Delgesu (26 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> AH si et l'impossibilité pour l'instant de gérer les signets apparemment.



C'est vrai que c'est le point un peu déroutant. Tu vas dans "Favoris" ===> "Ajouter cette page aux favoris" et là tu cliques sur "Modifier". J'aime bien, ça me paraît léger visuellement.

J'ai adopté Chrome comme navigateur principal. C'est le plus rapide que j'ai pu tester (je suis sous Snow Leopard et ma machine un MBP 2 Ghz Core Duo mono). Et franchement, je le trouve même plus joli que Safari, d'un aspect plus léger, avec ses onglets transparents. J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## grumff (26 Janvier 2010)

Bah sur mac j'ai gardé Safari, j'ai une petite préférence, mais au boulot sous windows, Safari est tellement lourd et mal intégré que je suis passé à Chrome depuis un moment.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2010)

Google Chrome est passé en version 5, on peux réellement gérer les favoris et 1Password et désormais compatible. Question rapidité, c'est quand même hallucinant même contre Safari que je trouvais déjà rapide.


----------



## kanak (30 Janvier 2010)

Christophe, tu viens de repondre a toutes mes questions alors je passe a la version 5 et je reviens par la, peu etre....


----------



## ÉB (30 Janvier 2010)

Il existe un "adblock Plus" pour GChrome ? 

Car personnellement, la première chose qui m'a sauté aux yeux en téléchargeant/installant à l'instant ce Navigateur, c'est la profusion de pubs sur des sites d'habitudes sans pollutions de ce genre...

Merci AP 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------










Quelqu'un a testé ?
Cela a du évoluer depuis 2008...


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

kanak a dit:


> Christophe, tu viens de repondre a toutes mes questions alors je passe a la version 5 et je reviens par la, peu etre....



Il fonctionne mieux que la version 4, la pub ne me gêne pas (j'utilise VirusBarrier X6 en version d'évaluation et celui-ci filtre bien) et la rapidité est au rendez vous.


----------



## grumff (31 Janvier 2010)

Adblock je trouve ça scandaleux, si tu juges qu'il y a trop de pub sur un site, t'y vas pas, c'est une règle de base. Profiter du contenu sans permettre aux sites de se financer, c'est vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, si tout le monde fait ça c'est la fin du web gratuit.


----------



## kanak (31 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Google Chrome est passé en version 5, on peux réellement gérer les favoris et 1Password et désormais compatible. Question rapidité, c'est quand même hallucinant même contre Safari que je trouvais déjà rapide.



J'ai telecharger le version 5.

Bien evidement, j'ai decide de tester 1Password (mieux qu'une feuille excel) en meme temps que de changer de navigateur....

Je ne vois rien qui permette d'activer 1password dans Chrome.... Et dans les pref de 1password, Menu "navigateur", Chrome n'y est pas.

J'ai surement manque quelque chose...


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

kanak a dit:


> J'ai telecharger le version 5.
> 
> Bien evidement, j'ai decide de tester 1Password (mieux qu'une feuille excel) en meme temps que de changer de navigateur....
> 
> ...




Va voir là et ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## ÉB (31 Janvier 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Adblock je trouve ça scandaleux, si tu juges qu'il y a trop de pub sur un site, t'y vas pas, c'est une règle de base. Profiter du contenu sans permettre aux sites de se financer, c'est vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, si tout le monde fait ça c'est la fin du web gratuit.



C'est ton avis et je le respecte.

Mais j'ai autre chose à faire que de cliquer sur les pubs dont je me fiche totalement quand je vais sur un site pour suivre des résultats sportifs (par exemple).

Je n'aime pas les pages "sapin de noël", ça pollue ma vision. 

Donc, comme je ne clique jamais sur ces bannières, autant se priver de les voir, non ? Ca rapporterait quoi sinon vu que je ne clique pas de toute façon et que ma mémoire ne retient pas les choses qui me "harcèlent".

Bref je ne doute pas des qualités de Gchrome évoquées ici, mais ne pas pouvoir gérer réellement les pubs, c'est rédhibitoire avec moi. 


PS : depuis quand le web est gratuit (je veux dire hors Mac Do )


----------



## grumff (31 Janvier 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> C'est ton avis et je le respecte.
> 
> Mais j'ai autre chose à faire que de cliquer sur les pubs dont je me fiche totalement quand je vais sur un site pour suivre des résultats sportifs (par exemple).
> 
> Je n'aime pas les pages "sapin de noël", ça pollue ma vision.


Dans ce cas, tu es toujours libre d'éviter les sites sapin de Noël.



> Donc, comme je ne clique jamais sur ces bannières, autant se priver de les voir, non ? Ca rapporterait quoi sinon vu que je ne clique pas de toute façon et que ma mémoire ne retient pas les choses qui me "harcèlent".


De même que certains n'achèteraient de toutes façons pas des mp3 parce que c'est trop cher, ni certains logiciels, et que de fait ils se donnent le droit de les pirater, on peut aller très loin avec ce genre de raisonnement.



> Bref je ne doute pas des qualités de Gchrome évoquées ici, mais ne pas pouvoir gérer réellement les pubs, c'est rédhibitoire avec moi.
> 
> 
> PS : depuis quand le web est gratuit (je veux dire hors Mac Do )


Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, tu ne payes pas pour aller sur macgeneration non ? Et tu as accès à un certain nombre d'articles et de news. Ce qui fait que comme pour la télé, on a un certain nombre de services gratuits, ou du moins, financés par les pubs. Sans financement, plus de sites. Le bénévolat ne fait plus tourner beaucoup de sites par les temps qui courent&#8230; Tu sais que les utilisateurs d'adblock représent 20 à 25% de la fréquentation des sites ? J'ai un petit peu de mal à croire qu'aucun de ces individus n'auraient jamais cliqué sur aucune pub ni aucun lien sponso vers l'AppleStore.


----------



## ÉB (1 Février 2010)

Je télécharge très peu, car je préfère encore les Cds :rose:

J'ai acheté (entre autres) Aperture 2 + les plugs in.

Il y a une différence entre ne pas vouloir voir les pubs ni cliquer à longueur de journées (votre vie est passionnante...) et pirater les artistes et les logiciels qu'on apprécie.

Oui, avec Firefox je peux en effet continuer à éviter les "sapins de Noël" et je m'en réjouis.

Comme je suis abonné à bon nombre de new-letters (ces pubs/news que j'ai choisi de recevoir), je n'ai pas besoin de forums pour être tenu au courant de ce qui m'intéresse ou peut m'intéresser.

Mais je dois avouer (par exemple) que certains articles ici sont plus réactifs que ces new-letters... 
Mais bon, dans tous les cas, je ne suis pas aux pièces.

Reste qu'à part ce "détail", pour l'avoir testé de temps à autre pendant le week-end,GChrome est plus qu'intéressant...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> ...Reste qu'à part ce "détail", pour l'avoir testé de temps à autre pendant le week-end,GChrome est plus qu'intéressant...




C'est çà revenons à nos moutons, je l'ai adopté définitivement, côté rapidité il n'y a pas photo.


----------



## Delgesu (1 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Adblock je trouve ça scandaleux, si tu juges qu'il y a trop de pub sur un site, t'y vas pas, c'est une règle de base. Profiter du contenu sans permettre aux sites de se financer, c'est vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, si tout le monde fait ça c'est la fin du web gratuit.



C'est une opinion assez .... originale.   Tu travailles dans la pub ou quoi ?  Quelle mauvaise foi ! Tu trouves ça choquant de ne pas vouloir se faire emmerder par de la pub ? T'es drôle !  Personne ne réclame la suppression totale de la pub des sites, mais simplement, sur SON ordinateur, de pouvoir bloquer l'invasion. Libre à toi de la laisser dans ton navigateur. De là à trouver cela _scandaleux_ ....  C'est un peu comme si tu trouvais "scandaleux" de vouloir porter un casque en moto parce que "tu comprends, il faut accepter les risques".


----------



## ÉB (1 Février 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> C'est un peu comme si tu trouvais "scandaleux" de vouloir porter un casque en moto parce que "tu comprends, il faut accepter les risques".



Ou de me demander de revenir chez Bilou depuis mon arrivée dans la pomme en mai dernier 

Gchrome est très rapide, mais comme mes yeux/mon regard est attiré par des "pollutions" je perd deux fois plus de temps et je suis à peine de mauvaise foi


----------



## grumff (1 Février 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> C'est une opinion assez .... originale.   Tu travailles dans la pub ou quoi ?  Quelle mauvaise foi ! Tu trouves ça choquant de ne pas vouloir se faire emmerder par de la pub ? T'es drôle !  Personne ne réclame la suppression totale de la pub des sites, mais simplement, sur SON ordinateur, de pouvoir bloquer l'invasion. Libre à toi de la laisser dans ton navigateur. De là à trouver cela _scandaleux_ ....  C'est un peu comme si tu trouvais "scandaleux" de vouloir porter un casque en moto parce que "tu comprends, il faut accepter les risques".


Je trouve ça scandaleux de profiter d'un service en lui retirant son moyen de financement.  Je ne vois pas bien la différence avec du piratage. Je mets pas en cause l'intérêt pour l'utilisateur.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

Sur ce topic on parle de Chrome ou de pub ?  Alors basta please


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2010)

Version 5.0.307.5: dispo !


----------



## ÉB (6 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Version 5.0.307.5: dispo !




Au-delà, j'imagine, d'améliorations, cette version amène-t-elle des changements significatifs ?
Merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Au-delà, j'imagine, d'améliorations, cette version amène-t-elle des changements significatifs ?
> Merci.



(Mac/Linux) Fix themes being corrupted after upgrade (bad colors, extra wrench menu, etc);
(Mac) Fix a crash when the page is closed or navigates while a popup menu is open;
(Mac) Bookmark manager: restore focus when people press Esc;
(Mac) Bookmark manager: Fix a crash on deleting a folder;
(Mac) Fix a crash when plugins are scrolled or multiple plugins frames load;
(Mac) Prevent tabs from closing when a popup window is open;
(Linux) Fix a browser crash when the network connection is down;
(Mac) Fix a crash when opening a menu while the browser starts;
(Linux) Developer Tools: fix broken autocomplete;
(Mac) Fix cookie management dialog being slow to load;
(Linux) Fix App and Edit menus not appearing on pressing Alt+F or Alt+E.


----------



## Delgesu (6 Février 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Au-delà, j'imagine, d'améliorations, cette version amène-t-elle des changements significatifs ?
> Merci.



Le pratique: enfin la gestion des signets. Chrome est le meilleur "butineur" que j'ai pu utilisé.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> Le pratique: enfin la gestion des signets. Chrome est le meilleur "butineur" que j'ai pu utilisé.



C'était déjà le cas dans la version précédente.


----------



## kanak (7 Février 2010)

Il parait que G Chrome utilise moins de RAM....







Plus de 100 Mb, ca me parait beaucoup !


----------



## grumff (7 Février 2010)

Bah à titre de comparaison, Safari c'est plutôt le triple.  Par contre il log pas un site web visité sur 3 chez google.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Effectivement c'est pas beaucoup. Safari est assez gourmand c'est vrai. Firefox fait aussi un bon boulot avec la gestion de la mémoire.


----------



## kanak (8 Février 2010)

Bon, j'ai fait des tests:

Au demarrage et aprea voir attendu quelques minutes:
Chrome : 86 Mb
Safari: 45.3 Mb
Firefox: 58.7 Mb

Apres un peu de navigation:
Chrome : 150.2 Mb
Safari: 92.9 Mb
Firefox: 82.9 Mb

Y'a un probleme chez moi ?


----------



## grumff (8 Février 2010)

Ça peut varier beaucoup selon ce que tu fais, les sites visités, combien t'ouvres d'onglets, &#8230; , donc faudrait vraiment faire des observations sur des sites précis et sur du long terme pour avoir des résultats fiables.


----------



## kanak (8 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Ça peut varier beaucoup selon ce que tu fais, les sites visités, combien t'ouvres d'onglets,  , donc faudrait vraiment faire des observations sur des sites précis et sur du long terme pour avoir des résultats fiables.



justement, j'ai ouvert 2 tabs et visite la meme chose. Bien évidemment, c'est du rapide.

Mais il y a deja une sacre difference je trouve!


----------



## grumff (8 Février 2010)

Ouvres-en plutôt 12 des tabs, c'est là que tu vois des grosses différences selon les navigateurs.


----------



## kanak (9 Février 2010)

11 tabs:


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2010)

Au risque de paraître con, ça représente quoi tout vos chiffres ?


----------



## ÉB (10 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Au risque de paraître con, ça représente quoi tout vos chiffres ?




A ce que l'on se sente deux à paraître pour un con... 

Cela bouleverse donc votre quotidien et votre journée de travail ou de loisir ces différences ?


----------



## grumff (10 Février 2010)

Humf, euh, c'est un forum dev quand même, vous vous êtes perdus ?


----------



## ÉB (10 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Humf, euh, c'est un forum dev quand même, vous vous êtes perdus ?



Merci pour le plan 

Pas perdu en ce qui me concerne, juste égaré...


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Humf, euh, c'est un forum dev quand même, vous vous êtes perdus ?



Sauf erreur, sur ce post on peux poster notre ressentie et nos nouvelles au sujet de Google Chrome, donc je ne me sens pas perdu du tout. Par contre, je veux toujours savoir à quoi corresponde ces chiffres.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Notre ami a plusieurs onglets ouvert dans google chrome, comme dans ce navigateur chaque onglet est une sorte de navigateur virtuel, on peut voir combien prend chaque sites ouverts en mémoire. Certains navigateur ont du mal à rendre la mémoire occupée après fermeture des onglets (ça ne doit pas se faire dans l'instant mais ça doit se faire).


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Notre ami a plusieurs onglets ouvert dans google chrome, comme dans ce navigateur chaque onglet est une sorte de navigateur virtuel, on peut voir combien prend chaque sites ouverts en mémoire. Certains navigateur ont du mal à rendre la mémoire occupée après fermeture des onglets (ça ne doit pas se faire dans l'instant mais ça doit se faire).



OK, merci.


----------



## kanak (12 Février 2010)

En lisant vo precedents messages, je tiens a preciser que je ne veux pas cherche " la petite bete" ni "faire chier" mais simplement comprendre....

D'apres ce que je vois, GC bouffe plus de RAM (contrairement a ce qui a ete dit) mais est bien plus performant a mes yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Question performance, le futur Opera 10.5 sera presque 2x plus rapide. En tous cas la version alpha l'est.


----------



## Delgesu (17 Février 2010)

Lorsque je veux supprimer un favori, dans le Gestionnaire de favori de Chrome, ce dernier plante lamentablement (petit ballon multicolore qui tourne indéfiniment). Et ce sur n'importe que favori. Avez-vous eu le même problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2010)

change la plist ou fichiers de prefs dans la session


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Question performance, le futur Opera 10.5 sera presque 2x plus rapide. En tous cas la version alpha l'est.



On peux la trouver où ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Question performance, le futur Opera 10.5 sera presque 2x plus rapide. En tous cas la version alpha l'est.



A propos
 sur le propre forum Opera il y a un fort curieux souci avec les opera 10 en rapport direct avec ce sujet
opera refuse les https google 
ce qui rend l'acces aux services de compte google (gmail google docs etc) très problematiques
( c'est semble t il une affaire de time out et de DNS, google est au courant)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas de lien pour tèlécharger, faut chercher un peu. 

Sinon n'oubliez pas que c'est une version alpha donc pas sécurisée, plantogène et dont les fonctionnalités ne pas arrêtées.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2010)

OK merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)

Nouvelle beta pour chrome

Version 5.0.335.0:
Support "cache-bypassing reload"; this is hooked to various accelerators on different platforms (e.g. shift-reload, ctrl-reload, etc.)
Fix numerous issues relating to new Content Settings functionality
Fix crash when alert() is called from extension popup
When a single tab is open, "Close other tabs" context menu option should be grayed out


----------



## koko_la_gachette (27 Février 2010)

tant qu'aucun autre browser que Firefox ne proposera un plugin équivalent à "Adblock", je serais forcé de préférer ce dernier.


----------



## Aeon (13 Mars 2010)

Safari Adblocker est aussi efficace qu'Adblock sur Firefox. Sauf pour Facebook, bizarrement.


----------



## Wren (13 Mars 2010)

de mon côté, j'ai synchronisé mes favoris importés avec Firefox mais ils sont ne sont plus triés par nom alphabétique et impossible de le faire via la gestion des favoris...
qqun peut m'aider ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Tu dois pas avoir la dernière version de Chrome, car chez moi gestion des favoris possible (même si elle est pas au top).


----------



## Wren (14 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu dois pas avoir la dernière version de Chrome, car chez moi gestion des favoris possible (même si elle est pas au top).



tu arrives à les reclasser par ordre alphabetique par exp ?
j'ai la version 5.0.307.11

pour info, souci identique avec Chromium...


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Mars 2010)

Hier, j'ai passé quelque temps à télécharger la dernière version du navigateur de Google, à l'installer, et à l'essayer.

Je dis bien quelque temps, car après avoir effectivement constaté la vitesse d'affichage des pages, j'ai aussi constaté que cette version bêta a un gros défaut : elle n'affiche pas correctement le site que je consulte le plus en saison hivernale, à savoir une station de ski dont huit webcams montrent les principaux sites de glisse. Les petits films de ces webcams ne sont tout simplement pas visualisés, comme ils le sont avec Safari et avec avec Firefox.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré un problème analogue ?

Existe-il un désintallateur spécifique  de ce navigateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Il fait écrire au site en question pour qu'il fonctionne avec Google chrome, ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## grumff (15 Mars 2010)

C'est pas plutôt un module genre flash qu'est pas installé ?


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Mars 2010)

grumff a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt un module genre flash qu'est pas installé ?



Excellente question ! Je soupçonne quelque chose de ce côté-là  Mais lequel ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mars 2010)

Nouvelle mise à jour 5.0.356.2

Il s'améliore de jour en jour le loustic. Mais effectivement tu mets pas tes signets dans l'ordre alphabétique.


----------



## Erffoc (30 Mars 2010)

J'en profite pour demander : les favoris sous Chrome sont des vulgaires dossiers bleus windowsiens !!!!  Rien que pour ça, je peux pas le garder !!  On peut pas changer ce truc ?


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2010)

Erffoc a dit:


> J'en profite pour demander : les favoris sous Chrome sont des vulgaires dossiers bleus windowsiens !!!!  Rien que pour ça, je peux pas le garder !!  On peut pas changer ce truc ?



t'as choisi un produit Google c'est un peu comme $soft si ils etaient doués pour l'interface ca se serait


----------



## grumff (31 Mars 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> t'as choisi un produit Google c'est un peu comme $soft si ils etaient doués pour l'interface ca se serait



lol, t'es un peu mauvaise langue quand même, ils ont quand même des interfaces un peu mieux pensées qu'm$, même si j'ai jamais vraiment été bluffé par google, ils sont quand même très loin des interfaces complètement illogiques type panneau de config windows (avec la palme au réseau) ou merdier des menus et réglages d'IE...


----------



## Wilde (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je profite du présent topic :

Avec Chrome 6,x, impossible pour moi de mettre à jour via le menu Chrome : j'ai le message "serveur de mise à jour  non disponibles (erreur 12)". 

J'ai déjà contacté Google pour signaler le soucis mais hormis une ré-installation de Chrome, pas de solution proposée. Certains règlent justement le soucis après une réinstall mais pas de mon côté. 

Peut-être l'un d'entre vous est parvenu à régler ce même problème...

D'avance merci.


----------



## Mr Chen (26 Octobre 2010)

Je fais resurgir ce post!

Heureux futur possesseur d'un mba, je me demandais si Chrome a également une configuration via le trackpad comme pour safari. Avec 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 et pleins d'autre doigts.

Je pense que je finirai par installer cette vilaine invention qu'est le flash... Et comme safari bug souvent, chrome est-il meilleur à ce jeu-là?

Voilou


----------

